# Are Training Videos worth anything?



## ShaqFu (Oct 8, 2002)

I was just browsing around Amazon.com and noticed that Joe Weider and Lee Haney have some bodybuilding training videos..

Has anyone here ever bought a video like this?

Are they worth checking out? And are there any you'd recommend?

Thanks boys


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 8, 2002)

I've never seen one myself but I'm always leary about any of them that try to promote a product, they can be vary biased twards there product and can mislead people.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 9, 2002)

I have dorian's 'Blood and Guts'.

It's fucking great for motivation.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I have dorian's 'Blood and Guts'.
> 
> It's fucking great for motivation.


that one i would like to see.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2002)

Tank, I can put it on CD for ya if you don't have broadband access. I thought Ronnie's video was better, Dorian's basement is a little dark and makes me feel like I'm watching a black and white old timer film, but thats the mood he wanted, old fashioned atmosphere, nothing fancy pants.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2002)

I have never seen one, but I would think that they could provide two things: motivation and instruction on proper form.


----------



## ShaqFu (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, proper form and motivation are just what I was looking for..

Blood and Guts sounds cool.. What's Ronnie's video? And where do you find all these?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 9, 2002)

Motivation - YES

Proper Form - Depends on who you get,

Dorain lifts like a beast, no regard for form,
Ronnie is similar, but not slightly more strict


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

I like sex videos.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2002)

I heard the Lee Priest's video "The Blond Myth" was good.


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

How about Skips video


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

I like to zumba!!!!!!!!! 













Of course im only joking


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2002)

Motivation!


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

I have Blood and Guts as well as Flex's Mass Construction...both are good for motivation but definately not for learning propper training technique and form...actually their form is aweful


----------



## Robboe (Oct 9, 2002)

Ronnie repulses me.

Anyone else notice that while he was blabbing on about "hardcore dieting" when he was eating, he was eating a plate of chips (fries) totally covered in BBQ sauce?!

Fucking drugs.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 9, 2002)

BUMP....TCD....take away the juice, clen, GH, insulin, and the T3.....what's left....one FAT IFBB pro bodybuilder.

I honestly don't think any of them could get a nice 6-pack naturally.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah they could.

Don't forget IFBB pros are gentically gifted to begin with, they're not your average male. Just because someone takes a shit load of drugs does not mean they could be as big as Ronnie, or any other pro.


----------



## ShaqFu (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey.. one thing I don't get.

If all these huge mofos have such terrible form, how do they end up with such great looking muscle development?

And drugs or no drugs, a body like Ronnie's is one hell of an achievement.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2002)

I think Blood and Guts had no problems for form at all, the only thing I didn't like is how dark the video was, which was the desired outcome.

Ronnie I have heard is on 13 grams of test a week, now that is such an outlandish number it could very well be the joke of the century, I made a passing comment that Arnold was on only 1/4 of what Ron was and many people believe this to be a much smaller number as far as Arnie goes, plus alot of things didn't exist back then that are used now.

If you use heavy weights, tons of drugs and eat like a horse, you can still get big.


----------



## animal56 (Oct 9, 2002)

Best training video: Pumping Iron.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 9, 2002)

I love Arnie but I actually get more fired up from watching Ron and his big belly.


----------

